# R15/R16 0x1274: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Systems in this software version:
R15-100 • R15-300 • R15-500
R16-300 • R16-500

National release began 8/20/09.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163382

Please post your full model number (e.g. R15-500, R15-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## Sea bass

R-15 500, received 0x1274 Aug 19 @3:16a 
What does "Installation Verification" mean? Sorry, just saw this was part of the update. Thanks.


----------



## Shades228

Sea bass said:


> R-15 500, received 0x1274 Aug 19 @3:16a
> What does "Installation Verification" mean? Sorry, just saw this was part of the update. Thanks.


It's a new process that checks installation variables and displays the results before a tech should call in to activate it. If it fails the test it asks the tech to fix the issue or call to get a waiver so it can be activated.


----------



## ThomasM

1274 is really a pretty solid software release.

The biggest (annoying) bug that's been around for years and still isn't fixed is the old "R))) icon bug" as it has been dubbed. Many times, the orange "R" icon will appear in Prioritizer Episodes lists, the Program Guide, and elsewhere fooling the subscriber into thinking the program (episode) is going to be recorded. In real life, if the specific show and time isn't in the TO DO list, it won't be recorded.

Another bug which used to have a workaround but doesn't anymore is the fact that unless multiple episodes of a show appear in a folder you cannot determine the EPISODE TITLE even though this info is stored along with the recording on the hard drive. In older software versions, you could do a search for the program and then run the search again from the RECENT SEARCHES menu. It would display all episodes that are in the guide and on the HDD along with episode title. Now, you only get the SHOW TITLE for episodes recorded on the HDD. 

One nice feature of this new release is that the channel icons have been updated among other little-noticed feature updates. Enjoy!! (I do!)


----------



## The Merg

ThomasM said:


> 1274 is really a pretty solid software release.
> 
> The biggest (annoying) bug that's been around for years and still isn't fixed is the old "R))) icon bug" as it has been dubbed. Many times, the orange "R" icon will appear in Prioritizer Episodes lists, the Program Guide, and elsewhere fooling the subscriber into thinking the program (episode) is going to be recorded. In real life, if the specific show and time isn't in the TO DO list, it won't be recorded.
> 
> Another bug which used to have a workaround but doesn't anymore is the fact that unless multiple episodes of a show appear in a folder you cannot determine the EPISODE TITLE even though this info is stored along with the recording on the hard drive. In older software versions, you could do a search for the program and then run the search again from the RECENT SEARCHES menu. It would display all episodes that are in the guide and on the HDD along with episode title. Now, you only get the SHOW TITLE for episodes recorded on the HDD.
> 
> One nice feature of this new release is that the channel icons have been updated among other little-noticed feature updates. Enjoy!! (I do!)


Yes, I am still annoyed that the R)) bug still has not been corrected.

As for the episode title issue, I don't think that is a bug. That is desired behavior on the part of the developers. Is it annoying that we cannot see an episode title unless more than one episode of a show is recorded? Darn right it is. Do I hope they change this? Darn right I do. Do I think there is any chance that will happen? Darn, I don't think so.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Ohh, new shiny!

Yea, the R))) issue -- I didn't know it was considered a bug -- is something that has been bothering me. It means that this showing is part of a series that is scheduled to record; it means nothing about any specific episode of that series.



> Is it annoying that we cannot see an episode title unless more than one episode of a show is recorded? Darn right it is. Do I hope they change this? Darn right I do.


Amen! "I heartily endorse this product or service".



> Do I think there is any chance that will happen? Darn, I don't think so.


Meh. Don't say that, just keep posting about how you want a new feature request.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Have an R-16. Software update last night. One tuner does not seem to work now. If DVR is recording one program, can't watch another. How do I resolve problem?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Resolved problem via a system reset (via the menu). Still, until I reset the DVR, it did not recognize the second tuner.


----------



## Twister18

I have tried forcing a download by reset and 02468 but I cant seem to get it to DL. Any suggestions? I have an R15.


----------



## The Merg

Twister18 said:


> I have tried forcing a download by reset and 02468 but I cant seem to get it to DL. Any suggestions? I have an R15.


You cannot force an update for a NR version of software. When your box is authorized to get it, it will automatically download it. Just be patient. DirecTV uses staggered rollouts to upgrade their boxes and it can take a few wakes before everyone's box is updated.

- Merg


----------



## carl6

Twister18 said:


> I have tried forcing a download by reset and 02468 but I cant seem to get it to DL. Any suggestions? I have an R15.


As The Merg noted, it won't do you any good as you will only get the current national release you already have.

However, you should at least be able to make it go through the download process, and if that is not happening it is most likely a timing issue.

Do a reset (menu reset is preferred but red button will work).
Wait for the unit to shut down and start back up. When you see the very first blue welcome screen appear, that's when you press 02468. Push the number buttons once, in sequence, rapidly, and don't push any other buttons. (Pushing any other buttons will cause it to ignore the command and not download.)
Then wait. It can take a while (10 to 30 seconds) before you see anything happen. Eventually you will see a screen that says "Found new software" (or something like that). Then it should start downloading.

Once it is downloading, you can press the red button reset to stop the download up until you get to the 90% point. After 90%, do not reset, let it finish.

If you are downloading the same version of software you already have, it will not re-install it over what you have, so there is no benefit at all to forcing a download of the same version you already have. (It will however go all the way through the download process.)


----------



## ThomasM

The Merg said:


> Is it annoying that we cannot see an episode title unless more than one episode of a show is recorded? Darn right it is. Do I hope they change this? Darn right I do. Do I think there is any chance that will happen? Darn, I don't think so.
> 
> - Merg


That's what they said about not being able to record shows of the same name if they appear on different channels...and the 99 limit on TO DO list entries!!

Like the title of that song by The Fray: "Never Say Never".


----------



## ThomasM

carl6 said:


> If you are downloading the same version of software you already have, it will not re-install it over what you have, so there is no benefit at all to forcing a download of the same version you already have. (It will however go all the way through the download process.)


Carl is right. If you are getting the "found new software" blue screen but are just getting an older version of software that you already had, it means your box isn't scheduled for the newest software yet. HOWEVER, if you can't get the blue "found new software" screen, here are a few tips:

1. The 02468 command MUST be sent using remote code 00001. If you are using the AV1/AV2 code (actually 00002 on the R15/16 series) you must use a remote with code 00001 AFTER you institute the reset command to enter 02468.

2. Turn off any CFL bulbs in the room with the DVR and be sure the unit doesn't have bright sunlight shining on it. It is very fussy about the 02468 command and any extraneous signals or noise will cause it to fail (even when regular commands work OK during normal operation).


----------



## The Merg

carl6 said:


> As The Merg noted, it won't do you any good as you will only get the current national release you already have.
> 
> However, you should at least be able to make it go through the download process, and if that is not happening it is most likely a timing issue.
> 
> Do a reset (menu reset is preferred but red button will work).
> Wait for the unit to shut down and start back up. When you see the very first blue welcome screen appear, that's when you press 02468. Push the number buttons once, in sequence, rapidly, and don't push any other buttons. (Pushing any other buttons will cause it to ignore the command and not download.)
> Then wait. It can take a while (10 to 30 seconds) before you see anything happen. Eventually you will see a screen that says "Found new software" (or something like that). Then it should start downloading.
> 
> Once it is downloading, you can press the red button reset to stop the download up until you get to the 90% point. After 90%, do not reset, let it finish.
> 
> If you are downloading the same version of software you already have, it will not re-install it over what you have, so there is no benefit at all to forcing a download of the same version you already have. (It will however go all the way through the download process.)


Good advice by Carl and ThomasM... When I read the line about not getting it to DL, I just assumed that meant that the poster couldn't get the new version to DL and not that they couldn't get a DL to occur.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

This morning was a Dr. Who marathon. I was expecting not that much more than last time.

I was happily surprised. I started watching at 9:40; I could rewind back to the start of the 8:00 show. I could not rewind to earlier shows -- I had a full recording of the 6:00, and partial of the 7:00 show.

But at the end of the 8:00 show, it continued to the 9:00 show. And then to the 10:00, and 11:00 show.

At 11:30 (I believe), I tried to rewind as far back as I could; all the way back to the 8:00 show. I deliberately played with pause, to see if Live Pause would trigger on me. Fast forwarding all the way to "now", rewinding back to where I was while watching. All good.

As I finished watching episodes, I changed them from "keep" to "delete when full". I know that they really were not recording (full disk), but I was trying to be helpful.

At the end of the 11:00 episode, it did NOT continue on to the start of the 12:00 episode. Instead, it jumped to "now" with no recording from 12:00 to (approximately 12:40).

This is much, MUCH better than previous behavior. But still not perfect -- if the recorder can handle 4 hours of live TV (it did today), then I'd like to see it hold the last 4 hours at all time. The "it's now 12, I have 4 hours in the buffer, I will come to a stop" would be better replaced with a prompt : "History buffer is full. A) Replace old history with new live TV (default) B) Ignore new live TV; keep the current buffer".


----------



## Keybounce

So this is still happening:

At 6:30, a show was recorded. 27 minutes out of 30, then disk full.

At 7:55, I came in, and tried to rewind live TV. Heck, the 7:30 show turned out (unexpectedly) to be something that I wanted to watch.

But there was no live TV rewind before 7:55 when I hit a button on the remote.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

I am trying to remotely help out my brother here, so please excuse the vagueness. As I understand it, he received this update a few days ago (maybe longer, he has been out of town. When he turned on the Dvr and was notified of the update, he was not able to rewind or watch recordings. All his recordings were there though. He proceeded to do a reset, however, that has resulted in a dvr that will not even power up. As I understand it the record and power lights flicker and then shut down when trying to turn on the unit. The reset never processed.

He is running an r15 and has tried unplugging it overnight without any luck. Is there anything else he can try? I do not believe the disk was full, bit if it was is there a way to get the dvr to boot even if it means wiping out the recordings?


----------



## The Merg

PearlMikeJam said:


> I am trying to remotely help out my brother here, so please excuse the vagueness. As I understand it, he received this update a few days ago (maybe longer, he has been out of town. When he turned on the Dvr and was notified of the update, he was not able to rewind or watch recordings. All his recordings were there though. He proceeded to do a reset, however, that has resulted in a dvr that will not even power up. As I understand it the record and power lights flicker and then shut down when trying to turn on the unit. The reset never processed.
> 
> He is running an r15 and has tried unplugging it overnight without any luck. Is there anything else he can try? I do not believe the disk was full, bit if it was is there a way to get the dvr to boot even if it means wiping out the recordings?


What happens exactly when he tries to power it up after leaving it unplugged? Does anything show up on the TV or just the flickering lights on the receiver? If the latter, it is very likely that the receiver is defective.

If the latter, DirecTV will replace it for free (except for $20 for shipping). There will be no commitment extension for the replacement. If he has the Protection Plan, the shipping fee is waived as well.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*R15-300*

*Issue: Press-and-Hold Function Failure*
Last night, went to perform the press-and-hold function on the Info button to bring up the Setup menu. Instead of bringing up the Info Banner and then bringing up Setup, it started turning the Info banner on and off at a high-rate of speed. Took at least 5 attempts before the press-and-hold function worked. I have never had this happen before.

*Issue: VOD Channel Download*
Went to perform a reset via the menu last night at around 1:30am. I received a message stating that it would interrupt a scheduled recording of _Van Wilder: Freshman Year_ on channel 1013. That channel would obviously be a DirecTV on Demand channel. I assume it was downloading something for the Movies Now tab. Of course, if I tried to change to that channel it would not let me. I just thought it strange that it said it was recording from a channel that technicially does not exist on the R15. I also noticed that even though it was recording this show, the orange light on my DVR was not on.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Two issues this morning:

#1. Jumper did not record at 7 am (Ch 513, MMax). I had 2% free space; I had a show marked as deletable. At first I thought this was the last showing of it; there's another showing tonight, and then next weekend.

#2. History channel was recording "The Universe" at 9 am. But it seemed like it was recording off 1013 (memory; might be off), and I was seeing "Call customer service" on my screen. Record light was on.


----------



## J.Alves

Issue: Press-and-Hold Function Failure
Last night, went to perform the press-and-hold function on the Info button to bring up the Setup menu. Instead of bringing up the Info Banner and then bringing up Setup, it started turning the Info banner on and off at a high-rate of speed. Took at least 5 attempts before the press-and-hold function worked. I have never had this happen before.



I have an R-15-500 and I see the same thing with that and other normal functions. I noticed this happening on sports channels with the Scoreguide red-button option. Other channels seem OK. See what channels you're on when this happens.


----------



## The Merg

J.Alves said:


> I have an R-15-500 and I see the same thing with that and other normal functions. I noticed this happening on sports channels with the Scoreguide red-button option. Other channels seem OK. See what channels you're on when this happens.


Actually, I was on ESPN, which is a ScoreGuide channel. That could be part of the issue.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*R15-300*

*Issue: ScoreGuide Not Active*
I keep my DVR on ESPNews all the time as I usually don't record two things at once on this DVR. When I turned on the TV/DVR last night, I went to hit the red button to pull up ScoreGuide and it would not come up. I also would not get the ScoreGuide pop-up tip. I tried changing the channel to other ScoreGuide channels, but could not get it to work. A reboot of the DVR still did not bring it back. I'll check again tonight to see if it returned.

*Issue: Playback of Recordings Failing*
Went to watch some _Chuck_ episodes that I never got around to watching from the spring. The first one started to playback, but at the 13 minute mark it just stopped playing. The Progress Bar would not advance at all and when using Skip-to-Tick, the Progress Bar would indicate the time I hit Skip-to-Tick even though I would be at the 15, 30, or 45 minute mark. I also tried Skip-to-End to try to rewind to after the bad spot, but that did not work either. A reboot of the machine did not resolve the issue.

I then started to watch another episode and the same thing happened at the 45 minute mark. I'll try to watch some more episodes to see if this issue persists.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Last night, I had several shows that recorded a few minutes, stopped, and then later another show would record a few minutes, and stop.

This is the whole "DVR does not use all of its free space before stopping" issue again.

As I said before, if the DVR decides that it is time to change channel, or that it needs to delete the live TV buffer, it first needs to check if the buffer contains shows that should have recorded, but were stopped for lack of room, and if found, try to save as much as possible. If it thinks that it can change channels to record a new show, then it has room to save old shows.


----------



## Keybounce

My recording default is set to "Keep until I delete".

Last night, a bunch of shows on Cartoon Network East did not record properly. So I went over to CNw and manually selected them to record, clearing up room on the recorder.

One show was already scheduled to record, at 4 am (at 1 am there is another show on another channel that does not repeat). That show recorded just fine.

All the others recorded as "Keep until disk is full". The shows that recorded improperly on CNe, and were manually reselected on CNw all recorded as deletable.


----------



## Keybounce

When the disk is full, should the receiver change channels?

IF the receiver changes channels, then the live TV buffer is lost. 
If the live TV buffer does not contain unsaved recorded shows, there is no reason not to change channels, at least giving some chance that you can catch the show from live TV.

If the live TV buffer does contain unsaved recorded shows, there is a potential reason to not change channels. There is no clear answer to the question, "Change and lose that show, or don't change and lose this show".

Right now, the answer is *never change*. This hurts when there is nothing in the buffer that is a "save me". That case needs to be changed.

If there is stuff in the live TV buffer? That needs to be a user choice. If it can't be a user choice, then "change" is at least consistent.


----------



## Keybounce

My "Full" DVR has 7 things sitting in the top movies tab.

That's space -- 7*5 = 35 minutes -- that could have been used to record another TV show.


----------



## Keybounce

Today, I ran out of disk space during the new Dr. Who episode.

I cleared some space (this was after the showing had finished, and everything was in the live TV buffer), and hit record. No indication of success or failure (the bar was displayed as red). Checking history showed "partial".

I finished another show, changed it to "Deletable", and tried to record it again. Same thing -- history shows it as "partial".

I deleted the "deletable" show, and still no luck.

I then deleted the current, partial recording of Dr. Who, and tried to record it again. Now it worked, and recorded. History shows "Recorded", not "partial".


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> My recording default is set to "Keep until I delete".
> 
> Last night, a bunch of shows on Cartoon Network East did not record properly. So I went over to CNw and manually selected them to record, clearing up room on the recorder.
> 
> One show was already scheduled to record, at 4 am (at 1 am there is another show on another channel that does not repeat). That show recorded just fine.
> 
> All the others recorded as "Keep until disk is full". The shows that recorded improperly on CNe, and were manually reselected on CNw all recorded as deletable.


I'm not following what actually happened with this issue. Could you try to explain it a little better, please?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> My "Full" DVR has 7 things sitting in the top movies tab.
> 
> That's space -- 7*5 = 35 minutes -- that could have been used to record another TV show.


Those items are saved in the reserved space of the HDD and do not affect the storage capacity that you expect with your DVR. There was a bug a while back where the Top Movies appeared in the actual PlayList and thus did use up your recording space, but that was fixed.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

The Merg said:


> My recording default is set to "Keep until I delete".
> 
> Last night, a bunch of shows on Cartoon Network East did not record properly. So I went over to CNw and manually selected them to record, clearing up room on the recorder.
> 
> One show was already scheduled to record, at 4 am (at 1 am there is another show on another channel that does not repeat). That show recorded just fine.
> 
> All the others recorded as "Keep until disk is full". The shows that recorded improperly on CNe, and were manually reselected on CNw all recorded as deletable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not following what actually happened with this issue. Could you try to explain it a little better, please?
> 
> - Merg
Click to expand...

Alright. These shows recorded on CNe with 3-5 minutes each. I went over to CNw on the guide, hit "R" on each of their west coast showings, canceling some shows that were airing on other stations in that time block. I then deleted some shows off the recorder, and marked some others as deletable, to make sure that there would be space to record these shows.

In the morning, I found that they did record, but recorded as "Keep until disk is full" ("deletable").

My recording default is set to "Keep until I erase".

With the last version of the software, I found that if I went into "Showings" or "Episodes", and selected something from there, it was likely to wind up as "Keep until disk is full". I did not go that route this time.


----------



## Keybounce

Changing the order of shows in the prioritizer does not change which shows will or will not record in the ToDo list.

It only seems to affect shows not yet in the ToDo list.

grumble grumble missed a show grumble grumble.


----------



## CCarncross

How long b4 the show you wanted to record was airing did you re-arrange the prioritizer? The changes are not instantaneous, it takes awhile for the logic to clean itself up, "awhile" is up in the air though for how long it actually is.


----------



## Keybounce

I re-arranged the prioritizer many hours in advance. This was changed in the morning, for a (EDIT: 9 pm) recording.

I think it was changed around 10 or 11 am.
===

Last night, a movie did not fully record (missed the ending). It still recorded partials of three other shows.

---
This morning, even when I left the DVR on all night, so that it would never be "Off", I came in this morning and there still was no "Rewindable Live TV" -- so much for catching the Torchwood marathon by rewinding.


These are not new issues. They are old. But still annoying.


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> I re-arranged the prioritizer many hours in advance. This was changed in the morning, for a (EDIT: 9 pm) recording.
> 
> I think it was changed around 10 or 11 am.
> ===


Did the show end up recording though? I'm thinking by your OP that is yes. Sometimes even if the show does not end up in the ToDo list, it will still record if the cause is due to rearranging around the Prioritizer. I know I've changed the order of my Prioritizer and shows have recorded even when making the change that day. Maybe this is related to your low free drive space (not saying that is an excuse, but maybe a contributing factor).



Keybounce said:


> Last night, a movie did not fully record (missed the ending). It still recorded partials of three other shows.
> 
> ---
> This morning, even when I left the DVR on all night, so that it would never be "Off", I came in this morning and there still was no "Rewindable Live TV" -- so much for catching the Torchwood marathon by rewinding.
> 
> These are not new issues. They are old. But still annoying.


I'm curious. Have you tried cleaning off a good bit of your DVR to see if some of these issues are completely related to the low disk space. If you had 10% free or 20% free, do you still have the "No LiveTV Buffer" issue? If you do, it would seem the issue would be related to something other than the low free drive space.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Today, a primeval marathon on BBCA. I'm watching shows, clearing up space, but at 12:15 the recorder has gotten ahead of me, and I'm told "No more space, stop recording". Fine. In about 15 minutes or so, I'll finish off another show, and then I can continue recording.

Except that at 12:30, it changes channels to record a 12:30-1:00 show, that is a LOWER priority, and marked as "will not record due to priority". It immediately gives me "No room to continue recording". But now switching back to BBCA, and getting some more of the 12:00 primeval episode, still results in a 15 minute gap in the recording when I do remove the show I was watching.

If you stop recording because the disk is full, then stop recording. Better: Actually use up the disk space first.
If a show is lower priority, do not switch to it.
If you think you have room to record something else, and the current show is supposed to be recorded but stopped for out of space, first record the rest of the current show.


(The show in question? Colbert Report. Took me a lot longer than usual to watch because I actually followed up on "The Word"'s comment about "Santa Clara v. Southern Pacific Railroad" being mis-recorded by the court reporter, who had previously worked for the railroads -- apparently, the often cited court case claim that corporations are persons wasn't actually a court decision, and probably would NOT stand up if actually examined by the courts -- otherwise, as persons under the 14th amendment, they would count for population representation in congress.)


----------



## Keybounce

The Merg said:


> Did the show end up recording though? I'm thinking by your OP that is yes.


No, it did not.


> I'm curious. Have you tried cleaning off a good bit of your DVR to see if some of these issues are completely related to the low disk space. If you had 10% free or 20% free, do you still have the "No LiveTV Buffer" issue?


When the disk has space, and the DVR is turned off, and there has been no recent recording overnight, then when I turn the DVR on there is no live TV buffer. If there has been a recent recording overnight (for example, a 7:00 show, and I come in at 8:15), then there is live TV back to the start of the recording. If I leave it on overnight, and the recorder does not run out of space overnight, then there is a live TV buffer (or at least it did, last time I checked, months ago).

I can recheck that third case soon.

I suspect, but have no proof, that the behavior is "Does the DVR box think that no one is watching? If so, turn off the Live TV buffer". No one is watching == "Did my last popup message get ignored for 5 minutes and timeout? If so, no one is watching."


----------



## Keybounce

This morning, I was watching history channel's Mega Disaster on the san fransisco quake. It was recorded, but still "current" in live TV buffer.

I watched it by going to the list, and selecting "Start Over".

Aound 12:30, it stopped playing, and switched to live TV (I was about 1:40 into the 2:00 program). The recorder had recorded (as deletable) two additional 1 hour shows that aired after this one.

1. I never asked them to record.
2. It appears (I'm guessing) that LivePause decided that since I was pausing a playback that was still in memory, that it should be active and try to record live TV for me.
3. This means that when the live TV buffer was going to be emptied, *The recorder tried to save what was in live TV buffer before changing channel or otherwise losing the buffer*.

#3 is what I've been asking for for when a show that IS on the recorder list doesn't record the first time, and the recorder decides to switch stations or otherwise runs out the buffer.

In other words, the recorder tries harder to record shows that I don't want than shows that I do want. Please fix this. You already have the code, it's just not running at the right time/place.


----------



## Keybounce

In the ToDo list, a show that is not recording lists the start and stop time. If the show is recording, then that information is changed to the amount of show currently recorded.

I want the start and stop time; there is no other easy way to tell how long the recording is for.


----------



## Keybounce

In the ToDo list, I want an easy (at a glance) indication of whether the show being recorded is "Keep until I delete" or "Keep until disk is full".


----------



## Keybounce

In the history list, "Canceled" is overused. I'd like to see separate items for at least the following:

1. Canceled (removed from the recording list before recording)
2. Deleted (recorded, and then deleted by operator operation)
3. Removed (removed because disk was full -- automatic operation)
4. Not recorded (scheduled, but not recorded for one reason or another)
5. Rescheduled (either removed from the recording list, or removed from the list of recorded shows, but replaced into the ToDo list at a later time) (to be expanded on in a future post)


----------



## Keybounce

I want a way to change the "delete" order. Right now, the recorder assumes that the oldest program marked as discardable is the first to be removed.

As an initial idea, I'd like to have some priority levels for storage. A brief summary: 4 storage levels (1: Do not auto delete. 2: Important, but deletable. 3: Ordinary. 4: Low priority shows that I might watch; first to delete.)

For example, the oldest shows on my recorder are movies that have stayed around because I know that I want to watch them, but haven't gotten around to it yet. As Saturday night/sunday is the heaviest recording, I need to mark enough shows as "erasable", yet the older shows are the last that I want to erase -- in other words, for me the desired deletion order is almost the reverse of the recorder default.


----------



## Keybounce

I have 2% space available. I have 3 hours of shows marked as deleteable.

From 4 to 4:30, Blood Plus recorded on CNw.

From 5 to 7, Practical Magic was supposed to record on Bravo. All the recorder says is "Not Recorded". No explanation why. There are no more showings -- this was the only showing I could fit into my other shows.

This morning the tuner was on 1013.

Did the DVR decide that recording your previews that I don't want was more important than recording my 5 am movie?

I am upset.


----------



## zudy

Is the R16 going to get Double Play?


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> In the ToDo list, a show that is not recording lists the start and stop time. If the show is recording, then that information is changed to the amount of show currently recorded.
> 
> I want the start and stop time; there is no other easy way to tell how long the recording is for.


Good point.



Keybounce said:


> In the ToDo list, I want an easy (at a glance) indication of whether the show being recorded is "Keep until I delete" or "Keep until disk is full".


I guess they could put the (K) symbol next to the show, similar to how they put the < symbol is the show is currently recording.



Keybounce said:


> In the history list, "Canceled" is overused. I'd like to see separate items for at least the following:
> 
> 1. Canceled (removed from the recording list before recording)
> 2. Deleted (recorded, and then deleted by operator operation)
> 3. Removed (removed because disk was full -- automatic operation)
> 4. Not recorded (scheduled, but not recorded for one reason or another)
> 5. Rescheduled (either removed from the recording list, or removed from the list of recorded shows, but replaced into the ToDo list at a later time) (to be expanded on in a future post)


This has been on the HR2x Wish List for sometime and does not seem to be a high priority. Considering that case, I highly doubt it will ever be done on the R15/R16 platform.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

zudy said:


> Is the R16 going to get Double Play?


Considering that NDS hardly ever adds any additional features/functionality to the R15/R16 compared to what the HR2x series gets, I would highly doubt it or it will be a long time before it does happen.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Tonight I had two shows record at 7 and 7:30, both marked as deletable.

At 8 pm, it switched to record another show (a keeper), and then immediately said "No space". Didn't even delete either deletable show.

Worse, when I manually hit "R" to record it, it continued recording, without deleting either show -- there was space.


----------



## Eagle Shadow

Record function doesn't work correctly from the guide. Recording starts immediately, display strange record start times and seems to not want to stope. Stzndard record works fine.


----------



## The Merg

Eagle Shadow said:


> Record function doesn't work correctly from the guide. Recording starts immediately, display strange record start times and seems to not want to stope. Stzndard record works fine.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by strange start times and not stopping? Are you selecting an item in the Guide that is currently airing or something in the future?

- Merg


----------



## sungam

The Merg said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by strange start times and not stopping? Are you selecting an item in the Guide that is currently airing or something in the future?


The problem has been reported a few times on the DirecTV forums too. When you press Record to schedule a program that airs in the future, the DVR starts recording immediately. Left alone, the recording will continue for perhaps as much as 8 or 10 hours according to some posts.


----------



## Keybounce

15 minute skip -- holding down FF/Rew -- has problems.

First, verified on a Clone Wars marathon today: It won't move past the start/end of a show. If the "time" is 11:15, it will not go back to 11:00. Up until now, I've thought that this was due to the recording not actually containing "t=0" -- a bug, and a sign of bad thinking/designing, but still understandable.

That wasn't the case today. The live TV buffer had everything from 10:00 until 11:25. But the only way to move around was at speed 4 -- the 15 minute jumps would only go to the half-way point of each show. It would not go forward to the end, nor backwards to the beginning.


----------



## Keybounce

Today, I had a 10:00 showing of Clone Wars recorded (full), and partials of the 10:30 and 11:00 show (verified by looking at the history list).

A quick look at the shows showed that the 10:00 was a repeat that I had seen multiple times, while the 10:30 wasn't. I deleted the 10:00 show, and then tried to record the 10:30 show (still in the live TV buffer).

It would not record -- the history did show the 10:00 as deleted, and the 10:30 as partial. Recorded show list did show 1% free.

Marking the 10:30 show as "deletable" and trying to record it again did not change anything.

Deleting the 10:30 show caused the currently shown TV show to jump forward to "now". Rewinding back revealed that the buffer went all the way back to 10:00. Now the 10:30 show did record, no problem.

In the past, deleting shows that are on the recorder (partial) and in live TV buffer has sometimes released enough memory to record the show fully, and sometimes deleted the show out of the live TV buffer. I regard this as a "last resort" operation as a result.


----------



## Keybounce

When you are doing fast forward, and hit play, the playback point does a "take-back" jump. It jumps back slightly. At higher speeds, it jumps back farther. This has been discussed before.

However, I've done some testing on rewind. As far as I can tell, rewind also does a "take-back" jump. But this goes to earlier time, just like fast forward. Unlike fast forward, this doesn't mean "I went past where I want -- go back to be where I want to be", it means "I went past where I want -- so go back even farther back".

In other words, rewind-play should give a forward "take-back" jump -- if the idea is that I've passed the point that I want to go to, the playback point needs to go forward rather than backwards.


----------



## Keybounce

Right now, due to a software bug, there are a few odd behaviors on my 15-500. First, I was at 11:02, rewinding to 11:00 (actual time 12:25), and it jumped to "now". The 11:00 show was recorded, in full; the 10:30 show was recorded, in full, and marked deletable (and just watched); the 11:30 and 12:00 shows are partial.

However, while I cannot rewind, bringing up the list of shows leaves the closed captions intact and functional.

Up until now, I though the lack of captions while any gui elements were displayed was hardware -- displaying the gui elements altered the TV signal to the point of inherently ruining the captioning. Instead, I find captions working just fine. I conclude from this that it is *a software issue* that normally causes captions to be removed. I want this addressed -- I want captioning normally while gui elements are up.

(Selecting the 11:00 episode from the episode list resulted in ff/rew working, and captions still working with the gui. I hope this lasts, but I'm sure it won't.)


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> 15 minute skip -- holding down FF/Rew -- has problems.
> 
> First, verified on a Clone Wars marathon today: It won't move past the start/end of a show. If the "time" is 11:15, it will not go back to 11:00. Up until now, I've thought that this was due to the recording not actually containing "t=0" -- a bug, and a sign of bad thinking/designing, but still understandable.
> 
> That wasn't the case today. The live TV buffer had everything from 10:00 until 11:25. But the only way to move around was at speed 4 -- the 15 minute jumps would only go to the half-way point of each show. It would not go forward to the end, nor backwards to the beginning.


If I understand you correctly, these are 30 minute shows correct? You press and hold on the FF and it would jump to the 15 minute mark, but when you did the press and hold again it would not jump to the 30 minute mark, correct? This was an issue when they first released the Skip-to-Tick feature as it would not consider the beginning or end of the show as a Tick. In checking on my R15-300, I cannot even get Skip-to-Tick to work right now, so something is messed up.



Keybounce said:


> When you are doing fast forward, and hit play, the playback point does a "take-back" jump. It jumps back slightly. At higher speeds, it jumps back farther. This has been discussed before.
> 
> However, I've done some testing on rewind. As far as I can tell, rewind also does a "take-back" jump. But this goes to earlier time, just like fast forward. Unlike fast forward, this doesn't mean "I went past where I want -- go back to be where I want to be", it means "I went past where I want -- so go back even farther back".
> 
> In other words, rewind-play should give a forward "take-back" jump -- if the idea is that I've passed the point that I want to go to, the playback point needs to go forward rather than backwards.


You're referring to the AutoCorrect feature for when FFing. It has been pointed out in the past (over 2 years ago) that the AutoCorrect feature works against the user when using RW. It does not appear that DirecTV is in a hurry to resolve that issue.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Two years old, and not fixed? Come on, we're talking trivial software fixes -- literally, adding one test case (if rewinding, do this; if FF, do that) where the result is flipping the sign of the offset.

===
Partial recordings showing as full recordings in the list is a disaster. If a show stopped recording at 21 minutes, can we please have it list as 21 minutes, not 30 or 60, just because there's more in the "throw away" live TV buffer? 

GAAAAHHHHH.

Lost two shows today because of it, and I could have removed other shows if I had known.


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> Two years old, and not fixed? Come on, we're talking trivial software fixes -- literally, adding one test case (if rewinding, do this; if FF, do that) where the result is flipping the sign of the offset.
> 
> ===
> Partial recordings showing as full recordings in the list is a disaster. If a show stopped recording at 21 minutes, can we please have it list as 21 minutes, not 30 or 60, just because there's more in the "throw away" live TV buffer?
> 
> GAAAAHHHHH.
> 
> Lost two shows today because of it, and I could have removed other shows if I had known.


Yup, should be an easy fix, but never done. Same issue exists on the HR2x series too. Of course, even if fixed on the HR2x series, it might not be taken care of on the R15/R16 as NDS doesn't seem to want to add any new features (and they would consider that a new feature).

As for your partial recordings. Are they partials due to drive space limitations?

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

Yes, they are partials because of disk full.

The only indication that they are not fully recorded is going into the history list. Looking at the list of shows, they show fine until it's too late to do anything.

===
New features: We just got a mailing saying that we will be able to rewind/FF/pause two steams independently, by hitting down-arrow to switch channels. That's ... a feature that my first DVR had.

They'll add something as complex as that, but classify bug fixes as "new features" and not add them?


----------



## eileen22

sungam said:


> The problem has been reported a few times on the DirecTV forums too. When you press Record to schedule a program that airs in the future, the DVR starts recording immediately. Left alone, the recording will continue for perhaps as much as 8 or 10 hours according to some posts.


I see that I am not alone in my issue of not being able to accurately record from the guide or from a search. My R15-100 started doing this on 9/28/09, resetting and unplugging overnight didn't help. I posted a thread about this in this forum, but after reading the D* forum, I see that this is not a hardware issue with my R15.

When I hit the record button for anything listed in the guide, if the show is scheduled within the next 8-10 hours, it will start recording immediately. In order to troubleshoot this, I purposely set up a conflicting recording, to force the conflict message. That message tells me that a show, which is in the guide as a 60 minute show starting at, say, 10am, is actually scheduled to record from 2:44am until 7:12pm (16+ hours!). In that example, I tried scheduling that recording at 9:41am, so the arbitrary start time of 2:44am had already passed many hours ago. I have never let any of these flawed recordings actually finish, so I don't know if they would actually stop when the conflict screen says they would. I refuse to let my drive fill up to test this part.

I have been able to set up manual recordings that stop and start correctly, and anything that I had previously (prior to 9/28/09) set up in my ToDo list is still recording correctly.

What is up with this bug and when will a NR be released to fix it? This is VERY frustrating.


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> Yes, they are partials because of disk full.
> 
> The only indication that they are not fully recorded is going into the history list. Looking at the list of shows, they show fine until it's too late to do anything.
> 
> ===
> New features: We just got a mailing saying that we will be able to rewind/FF/pause two steams independently, by hitting down-arrow to switch channels. That's ... a feature that my first DVR had.
> 
> They'll add something as complex as that, but classify bug fixes as "new features" and not add them?


The new feature you are referring to is Double Play. It is a feature that has already been rolled out on the HR2x series and is what was commonly referred to as Dual Live Buffers (DLB). Hitting the down arrow is what allows you to switch from one tuner to another and keep buffering the tuners independently of each other. This is a new feature to the DirecTV DVR's.

As for classifying the bug fix as a new feature, that was just my way of saying how NDS hasn't taken care of bugs and yet hasn't really added any new features either. Regarding 2 years and counting for the Trickplay bug, they still haven't rectified the R)) display bug and yet it was fixed on the HR2x series. If you don't know, the HR2x series is designed and programmed by DirecTV in house as opposed to the R1x series, which is programmed by NDS.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

The Merg said:


> If you don't know, the HR2x series is designed and programmed by DirecTV in house as opposed to the R1x series, which is programmed by NDS.


I did not know. Who is NDS?


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> I did not know. Who is NDS?


NDS was initially contracted to program the DirecTV+ DVR's, which included the R15. DirecTV then took the programming in-house for the HR2x series. Thus, any new features are generally pushed out to the HR2x series first. As NDS would require change orders and more money for any fixes/new features for the R1x line of receivers, DirecTV has a vested interest in not adding thigs to that line of receivers. So, if something works, but is not perfect, there's a good chance it won't get changed.

Thus, the AutoCorrect on RW has not been fixed, 30Skip has not been added, the R)) bug has not been corrected (since it doesn't really affect anything at this point-mostly a visual issue), etc.

It would be nice if DirecTV would bring the R1x series in house for programming too, but who knows if that will happen anytime soon.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAugh.

A while ago, I put a record search in for Kill Bill, and set it to auto record.

Today, at 11:30, the recorder announced that it was changing the channel to record kill bill. I was happy; it was on Spike. It had Vol 2 showing right after it, and marked as recording.

I even cleared some space, marked shows as deletable, etc.

I then watched another show, to make room.

At 12:36, with that show over, I'm looking at the list of shows.

Kill bill: 11:30.
Another show: 12:
Another show: 12:30.

For whatever reason, the recorder decided that although I had a show from 11:30 to 2, it would happily schedule other shows to record in that time slot. Not "Lets see if we can record them at other times".


Now, I know from experience that if I just go through the list of shows to record, and delete everything but kill bill V2 between now and 5 pm, the recorder will decide that they are to be not recorded. Not "rescheduled". But that they are not wanted at all.

*** Worse: I cannot actually record it now ***

Switching to Spike shows that the "Tv show time" runs from about 12:07 until now -- the first half hour is in the recorder, then there's about a 37 minute gap, and then the show continues. But if I hit record, it doesn't record.

That first half-hour no longer even shows up on the list of shows.

I have 2% free, and an hour and a half marked as deletable.

Hitting the "R" button causes the blue light to flash (command received), the yellow record light to turn on, then off.

Ok. Manually deleting the other shows that would have recorded (1:00 and 1:30) does permit recording the show. Why did I not get a "Time conflict" warning with the chance to "Cancel 1"?

If NDS is really responsible for this software, not you, then please recheck what your agreement with them is. I see several bugs/flaws here:

1. There is no way to tell the recorder to reschedule a show. If you delete it, it is gone.
2. If you have a show on the list to record, the recorder will still schedule another show to interrupt it.
3. In general, the recorder does not search for a way to record as many high priority shows as possible; it instead assumes that the first showing of a higher priority show is the priority. (In other words, if you have three shows at 7 pm, one repeating at 10, and one repeating at 11, then you are responsible for making sure that the one that does not repeat has the higher recording priority -- the recorder won't figure it out on its own)
4. It won't let you record something on now.


----------



## Keybounce

Incidentally, under what definition of "sports" is kill bill considered a sports movie?


----------



## eileen22

More strange happenings on my R15-100. I have been unable to set up recordings from the guide or from a search for 4 days now, if I try to do that, the recordings start several hours before scheduled and go on for 10+ hours. Now I have a new issue. Up until today, all of my previously scheduled recordings were working.  Tonight, I had Flash Forward and Grey's Anatomy in my ToDo list, both set up before my problems started. Got home and they were in the Playlist, so I thought they recorded. However, Private Practice wasn't recorded, which I thought I had set up, but maybe I hadn't (can't remember b/c this is the season premiere). The tuner was on ABC, so I pressed Record, and it started recording, including what was in the buffer. It was 10:25, so I assumed that I got all of the show, which started at 10pm. Here's where it gets strange. I go to play back Flash Forward, and when I click on it in the playlist, it brings up the menu as if you had searched for it. There is no option to play it, just menu options "Record Series, Episodes and Done." Same with the Grey's Anatomy listing in the playlist. So I go to History, and it turns out that neither show was recorded, it doesn't give a reason why. Then I go to the Private Practice listing iin the playlist, which is still recording, and I click Play, and it starts at the beginning of Flash Forward, which started at 8pm. So, basically I have Flash Forward, Grey's and Private Practice, all recorded in one 3 hour block that I had to manually turn on at 10:25, but it recorded back to 8pm. I also had to manually stop the recording at 11pm, or it would have kept going for who knows how long. And, that 3 hour block of recording is listed in the playlist as just being Private Practice.

So what I deduce from this is that I can no longer trust any of my previously set up recordings to record. I'm not even sure if I can trust a manual recording to work now. This is really messed up, and the fact that many others are having the same problem really makes me wonder when D* is going to push down a NR to fix this issue. It is very annoying. Does anyone here know if they are working on a fix to this now?


----------



## eileen22

Since my post last night, I have had several previously scheduled recordings start and end at their correct times. The difference between these recordings and the strange situation that I had last night (w/Flash Fwd, Grey's, etc.) was that at 8pm on Thursday I had 2 shows set to record at the same time, Survivor and Flash Forward. Survivor recorded as scheduled with no problems, but Flash Forward did not (see my earlier post for the details of what did happen). 

So it looks like in my case, if 2 things are scheduled at once, this is a problem for the R15 since the bug surfaced on Monday. If only one show is scheduled, it records correctly. And I still cannot schedule ANY new recordings correctly from the guide or from a search, if I try this they start at some random, much earlier time and record for 10+ hours.


----------



## eileen22

There is a message on the D* forum that says a forced software (02468) download may solve the recording bug problem. Is there any truth to that? Thanks.


----------



## The Merg

eileen22 said:


> There is a message on the D* forum that says a forced software (02468) download may solve the recording bug problem. Is there any truth to that? Thanks.


Forcing a download is only going to re-download the version software you have now. I would highly doubt it will do anything as you are not getting any kind of update.

- Merg


----------



## eileen22

The Merg said:


> Forcing a download is only going to re-download the version software you have now. I would highly doubt it will do anything as you are not getting any kind of update.
> 
> - Merg


That is exactly what I thought, thanks.


----------



## Keybounce

New oddities this morning, Robin Hood marathon.

Around 8:20, I come in, turn on the TV, and Robin Hood is on. It started recording at 8, and ran out of room. So far, so good.

Quickly watched (skimmed) a show that I thought was a repeat, and deleted it. Tried to record Robin Hood (the time bar was solid from the beginning of the hour, and orange). Light goes on, then off, and the recorder beeps. Robin hood was no longer in the recorded list, and the bar is now green. Won't record.

Quickly skim a second show, and delete it. Fine. Now hit pause, double check on Robin Hood. Still all there in the buffer. Hit record, light goes on. All happy.

Leave (walk the dog). Come back, 9:05. Everything looks fine. Record light is on. Turn to another show in the recorded list (so I can clear more space out). 

"Live pause has recorded RobinHood for you. Do you want to keep it?"

Say what? Why is Live Pause getting in the way? I hit the record button. This is still live TV (8-9), and it's the same channel.

Yes, I want it kept.

Now, I have a 48 minute recording, instead of a full hour, of the series premier episode of Robin Hood. Naturally, the live TV buffer only goes back to 9 am.

BAAAAHH. Now it is even worse. Robin hood was recording, right? So I watch -- or try to watch -- other shows that got a partial recording last night. First watching one that I thought was full, but I realized was more important than others. I switched to another show that I was likely to quickly say "No good" and delete.

Except it doesn't play. Blank screen. 30-second slip just "beeps" at me. 
Realize that two shows I thought had recorded in full were partials. Look over the history, to see what was/was not recorded.

Not really sure what else was done/not done. But the 9:00 episode of Robin Hood -- which was recording and had the beginning at 9 -- is now only from about 9:14.

So, the end of episode 1, and the beginning of episode 2 -- the part where he goes from being a landed noble to a hunted outlaw -- is gone. Yes, I'm upset.

Frankly, I'm at the point of regarding this as a defective product being sold, with restrictions preventing us from using any competing product to the point that there are no competing products. Don't just say "We can't fix this -- it's not our software". It's your product, and it is defective right now.

What's the final problem? I've got 1% free (deleted some files). The 9 AM show is no longer recording. There's a "deletable" program in the list. When I try to restart the recording, the 9 am show disappears from the list.

So, it stopped recording, while something was deletable. It doesn't stay in the list. There's free space.

You want to challenge the claim that this is defective?

Oh yea -- the 10 am show started recording, and is still going.


----------



## Keybounce

This is an absolute bug. This needs fixing.

I've got 2% free. I deleted an hour's worth of animation from the weekend, and an hour-and-a-half movie. (All SD).

I've got Robin Hood, 10:00-11:00, in the buffer, on pause.

I'm trying to record it. I'm hitting the "R" button on the remote.

No beeps. The time bar shows up, in orange.

Nothing in the list of shows. 2% free, which is more than enough for an hour show.

Nothing on the "To do" list -- I cleared all that off.
Nothing currently recording -- just the live TV buffer.

I'm at 85 minutes in the buffer; I know that 90 minutes is a "change in behavior" point.

I've got free space.
The time bar is orange.
It isn't recorded.
It won't record.

EDIT: Just for the heck of it, I marked another show as deletable. Still would not record, did not remove the "deletable" show.


----------



## red.bean.head

Keybounce, why don't you save yourself some aggravation, go out & get a DVD recorder & transfer whatever you have stored on your R15 to DVDs & make room on your hard drive? Just seems to make sense & leave some space to record shows. At least 20% available. This way I am sure you won't encounter all the issues you report. 

I have yet to see any of the issues you are noting but I do not stress the box as much as you do I suppose. Not sure why you want to test the limits of the box the way you are though but to each their own. Just some advice...

Just to clarify, I have 1% available on my box at all times but only about 80% of my items are marked "Keep Until I Delete". I transfer what I want to keep to DVD & free up space to make room for new content. So far, no issues (hope I did not jinx myself)


----------



## The Merg

I think it would be interesting to see how the box behaves with some free space on it. It could then be determined if the issues are strictly due to the low disk space or if there is something else going on.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross

The Merg said:


> I think it would be interesting to see how the box behaves with some free space on it. It could then be determined if the issues are strictly due to the low disk space or if there is something else going on.
> 
> - Merg


Several of us have recommended this to him but I'm not sure he heeded any of our recommendations.


----------



## Jhon69

The Merg said:


> NDS was initially contracted to program the DirecTV+ DVR's, which included the R15. DirecTV then took the programming in-house for the HR2x series. Thus, any new features are generally pushed out to the HR2x series first. As NDS would require change orders and more money for any fixes/new features for the R1x line of receivers, DirecTV has a vested interest in not adding thigs to that line of receivers. So, if something works, but is not perfect, there's a good chance it won't get changed.
> 
> Thus, the AutoCorrect on RW has not been fixed, 30Skip has not been added, the R)) bug has not been corrected (since it doesn't really affect anything at this point-mostly a visual issue), etc.
> 
> It would be nice if DirecTV would being the R1x series in house for programming too, but who knows if that will happen anytime soon.
> 
> - Merg


Think we know what has to freeze over for that to happen back when DirecTV made the decision to have the R22 nationally I believed DirecTV had the SD consumer's interest at heart.Now with the elimination of the R22 and no takeover of the R15/R16 by DirecTV it would seem all DirecTV cares about is money and is trying to force all subscribers to the HR2xs because of the higher upfront lease fee and the HD Access fee if you want the better features no matter if your an SD subscriber.
What I am afraid is going to happen is now DirecTV SD subscriber's will go with the Dish 625 which has better features compared to the R15 or R16.:ramblinon


----------



## Keybounce

CCarncross said:


> Several of us have recommended this to him but I'm not sure he heeded any of our recommendations.


(Hey, quoting a message with a quote doesn't keep the quote tree)

Most of the issues do go away when there is free space, or at least programs marked as deletable. Most, but not all.

For example:

Today, I spotted Planet Earth on the guide. But it wasn't recording. I tried to record it, only to be told "No room in the prioritizer".

So far, nothing special. I tune to the station, and then look over the prioritizer. I thought Planet Earth was in there.

Ahh. Planet Earth, on Discovery, is in. Planet Earth, on Planet Green, is not. Harmf. Ok, change the existing channel-show combo in the prioritizer to a search/auto record. Right?

Nope.

I've got a search for Planet Earth. It shows both stations in the search. But when I put it on auto record, what happens?

My "ToDo list" has the following showings:
Friday 5 pm PlGn (Filmmakers' Story, time conflict)
Sat 11 am PlGn (Caves, time conflict)
Sunday 4 pm DSC (Deserts, will record)
Sun 5 pm DSC (Shallow seas, will record)

list ends monday night.

EDIT: These two somehow got added while composing this message:
Today 6 pm PlGn (Forests, Time Conflict)
Today 7 pm PlGn (Deep Ocean, time conflict)

They were not on the todo list originally.

It does NOT have:
Today 11 am PlGn (Fresh Water) (In fairness, this started before the auto record was set).
Fri 2am PlGn (Forests) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Fri 3am PlGn (Deep Ocean) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Fri 10am PlGn (Forests) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Fri 11am PlGn (Deep Ocean) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Fri 7pm PlGn (Caves) (** a later showing is **)
Sat 1am PlGn (Filmmakers' story) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Sat 3am PlGn (Caves) (** a later showing is **)
Sat 9am PlGn (Filmmakers' story) (in fairness, an earlier showing in in the list as a TC)
Sat 12pm PlGn (Deep Ocean) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Sat 1pm PlGn (Forests) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Sat 2pm PlGn (Ice Worlds) (*** No prior showing in the list ***)
Sat 3pm PlGn (Mountains) (*** No prior showing ***)
Sat 4pm PlGn (Fresh Water) (*** Only prior showing wasn't in the list; had already started when recording was set)
Sat 11pm PlGn (Mountains)
Sun 3am PlGn (Fresh Water)
Sun 7am PlGn (Mountains)
Sunday 2 pm DSC (caves) (in fairness, an earlier showing is in the list as a TC)
Sunday 3 pm DSC (Fresh Water)

Some of the non-listings I can understand -- there's an earlier showing in the list.
Some of the non-listings make no sense.

Both the 2 and 3 pm sunday DSC showings are non-time conflicts, and at least one does not show up in the list at all.
Several PlGn shows do not have priors and also do not show up.
The Saturday 2, 3, and 4 pm showings are "new" and not time conflicts.

The "Caves" show is even weirder. EDIT: Triple weird -- it took almost an hour to write up this post, and all the details, and now the first showing -- friday 7 pm -- is in the list (time conflict) and the previously "will record" episode is no longer in the list.

Note that the saturday 2,3, and 4 shows still are not in the list.


----------



## Keybounce

Episodes of Planet Earth are recording into two different groups, from the same channel (planet green).

Caves, this morning, did not record in the same group as Forests or Oceans, friday at 2am and 3 am (pacific).

I'm re-recording caves at 11, hoping it will fit into the old group.


----------



## Keybounce

A search by title for "Planet Earth" shows both PlGn and DSC. Trying to select DSC, to see the shows coming up on discovery, gives me the list of shows on PlGn.

I have episodes recorded on Planet Green, and none yet recorded from Discovery.


----------



## Keybounce

While watching one show off the recorder, the recorder filled up while recording Planet Earth, Caves. So far, nothing out of the ordinary.

Except that when I finished, and deleted the show, the recorder shows a gap from 11:52 (when the Caves episode stopped recording) to 12:01 (when the next episode starts in the Live TV buffer).

When I got the "No more room" message, I hit stop recording, then went back to live TV. The entire show was in the live TV buffer, and it was continuing to add to the buffer, without any gaps. This is the "expected" behavior, and I've found that doing this has so far resulted in the recorder continuing (usually) to add the show to the buffer.

Today, it stopped adding to the buffer. It picked back up a minute after the next show began. That's the oddity. But again, turning off the Live TV buffer is the big no-no issue.


----------



## Keybounce

I have finally tracked this one down.

If I go to record a show that has a time conflict, I'll be told when the next available showing is. But if I record that, it records as "Until disk is full".

Not "Until I delete". 

If I try to change it to "Keep until I delete", then the update does not work. Graphically, when I make the change, instead of the bar sliding off to the side, and showing the new setting, letting me hit "update", it slides leaving a saw-tooth, and keeping the same item selected and active. Even though the text is now messed up, I can move up/down to toggle "until full" or "until I delete", I can never get to "update" to save the change.


----------



## Keybounce

10 am show of Naked Archeologist scheduled to record. 
7, 8, and 9 am show of Mythbusters in the recorder. All marked as deletable.

7 and 8 claimed to be "full" (1 hour), 9 am was no longer recording.

But at 10, the 7 and 8 were deleted, the 9 am show (8 minutes, I think) was left, and the recorder did not change channels.

At 10:20, I changed channels manually, and caught the tail of the 10 am show (part 1 of 2 parts). 

IF: I had let the TV move forward, and then hit rewind when I was finished with housework, it probably would have worked fine -- I'd be able to see both the 10:20-10:30, and the 10:30-11:00 show.

But, I hit pause, finished housework, and then came back.

When I reached the 10:30 mark, I got "Live pause has recorded this show for you. Do you want to keep it?".

It recorded the first 6 minutes of the 10:30 show; that's all. The live TV buffer was flushed.

*** GGGAAAAARRRRRRGGGHH. ***

If this is "by design", then the design is defective; the product is defective by design.

If this is not the intended design, then it is a software bug, and you should go after your software supplier to fix their bug.

Do you still distribute 15-500's? If so, you are still distributing a product known to be defective, either because of a known software flaw, or by design. I'm not sure which is worse, but I'm *tired* of this.

Note that we still get software updates, so you are still doing updates to the software.


----------



## Keybounce

11 pm showing of "Sanctuary" was scheduled to record.

At 11:15, just before going to bed, I check -- it's not recording. All the history shows is "Not recorded". One of the deletable shows was removed to make room for it.

Tuner did not even change station. Changing to the station showed that the first 15 minutes of the episode were lost.

Fortunately, it repeats a few more times.


----------



## eileen22

An update to my R15-100 problem. For several weeks now, I have been unable to record from the guide or from a search without the R15 trying to record 10+ hours of content, stopping and starting the recordings at completely arbitrary times. I found others on the D* forums who were having the same problem, so I've been monitoring those boards. Someone said that they fixed their problem by going to Manage Recordings: Record Defaults: Set Defaults, and reverting back to the factory defaults. I tried this, and it seems to have worked for me also. I didn't do a reset afterwards, I just set up some recordings from the guide, and so far 2 shows have started and stopped correctly. 

I will continue to watch this and report back. How can something so simple and seemingly unrelated have been causing this problem on some R15's?


----------



## The Merg

eileen22 said:



> An update to my R15-100 problem. For several weeks now, I have been unable to record from the guide or from a search without the R15 trying to record 10+ hours of content, stopping and starting the recordings at completely arbitrary times. I found others on the D* forums who were having the same problem, so I've been monitoring those boards. Someone said that they fixed their problem by going to Manage Recordings: Record Defaults: Set Defaults, and reverting back to the factory defaults. I tried this, and it seems to have worked for me also. I didn't do a reset afterwards, I just set up some recordings from the guide, and so far 2 shows have started and stopped correctly.
> 
> I will continue to watch this and report back. How can something so simple and seemingly unrelated have been causing this problem on some R15's?


It's very possible something was corrupted with the extension feature of the recording defaults thereby thinking that you wanted to add xx hours to every recording. By resetting the Recording Defaults, it might have corrected the issue.

- Merg


----------



## joemmcg

We have been experiencing brief skip/flicker in recordings on both R-15's. At first we thought it was the actual channel transmission but it is happening on multiple channel transmissions. My wife realized it has only been happening since Sept. operating system upgrade.

Performed reset this morning to see if it helps going forward. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Keybounce

Today at 3:30, "Jane and the dragon" recorded. Ran out of space, recording 29 minutes. So far, so good -- everything is "normal".

Playback started around 3:45, and was paused for several hours.

Right now, I came back, exited to live TV (hit the exit button twice, I believe). Primarily wanted to check the recording status -- what was going to record tonight.

I found the show I had been watching (Jane and the Dragon) deleted. A football game -- [email protected]cons (the "current" show, from 5:15) was partial. Naturally, it was not anything that I ever watch or record.

So, as far as I can tell, since it was started playing while live, and paused long enough, live pause decided to try to record as much as it could -- even to the point of deleting a show that I had recorded (it was marked as deletable), and replacing it with a show I didn't want.

(2% free after deleting that football game. I'm not running at zero.)


----------



## Keybounce

BBCA claims that "BBC Earth" is on thursday nights at 9.

The program guide lists, at 6pm and 9pm pacific, "Natural wonders of the world" from 2002. Next week it lists "Lions: a spy in the den" from 2000.

I'm not sure if the guide is displaying the proper shows (and the ads are misleading), or if the actual show differs.

If these really are the "BBC Earth" series, then there seems to be no way to actually record the series


----------



## willis3

Ever since this update my R15 has been recording both repeats and first run shows. I have checked and everything is still set to first run only..anyone have an idea what to do?


----------



## The Merg

willis3 said:


> Ever since this update my R15 has been recording both repeats and first run shows. I have checked and everything is still set to first run only..anyone have an idea what to do?


This is a Guide Data issue. If the Guide Data that DirecTV is not correct, then it will do a number with your SL's... Unfortunately, there is not much you can do about it. What shows in particular are you having problems with? There are sometimes some workarounds that you can do.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Keybounce said:


> BBCA claims that "BBC Earth" is on thursday nights at 9.
> 
> The program guide lists, at 6pm and 9pm pacific, "Natural wonders of the world" from 2002. Next week it lists "Lions: a spy in the den" from 2000.
> 
> I'm not sure if the guide is displaying the proper shows (and the ads are misleading), or if the actual show differs.
> 
> If these really are the "BBC Earth" series, then there seems to be no way to actually record the series


This is not uncommon. For some reason, some shows will not use the show title as the name of the show in the Guide Data. Unfortunately, in these cases, you cannot set up a SL. It's happened to my wife a few times with limited run series on the History Channel. They would add the name of the episode to the show title, so every episode was seen as a different show.

- Merg


----------



## willis3

Merg
Seems like everything we record.. my R16 doesn't seem to have the same problem..


----------



## Keybounce

Gnar gnar gnar.

*PLEASE FIX THIS*. Sigh.

I want to be able to rewind live TV. Even if the recorder is full. Plain and simple.

Today: Naked Archeologist was supposed to record. Disk was full, so it changed channels, and did not record anything. No problem -- I rewind back to 10:00 am, start watching.

At 10:30, the first of two was finished, and it jumped to "now". The 10:30 show was gone.

That is NOT "pause and rewind live TV". Not unless I can watch live TV all the way forward to "now".

This is bugged. You are still maintaining this system, so please fix it. You still distribute these boxes, and claim this ("pause and rewind live TV") in your ads/etc, so you are not doing what you're claiming.

Please fix it.


----------



## Keybounce

And I was catching the 3:30 repeat of the episode I missed from this morning at 10:30.

At 5:00, the receiver changed channels to try to record my next show.

It did not ask "The receiver needs to change channel, or cancel the recording". It just changed.


----------



## red.bean.head

Keybounce said:


> Gnar gnar gnar.
> 
> *PLEASE FIX THIS*. Sigh.
> 
> I want to be able to rewind live TV. Even if the recorder is full. Plain and simple.


 Sounds like it is working as it should. If hard drive is full, where do you expect your review buffer to store? You need to make more content deletable & I am sure all your issues will go away, well at least most.


----------



## Katie1221

ThomasM said:


> Another bug which used to have a workaround but doesn't anymore is the fact that unless multiple episodes of a show appear in a folder you cannot determine the EPISODE TITLE even though this info is stored along with the recording on the hard drive. In older software versions, you could do a search for the program and then run the search again from the RECENT SEARCHES menu. It would display all episodes that are in the guide and on the HDD along with episode title. Now, you only get the SHOW TITLE for episodes recorded on the HDD.
> 
> One nice feature of this new release is that the channel icons have been updated among other little-noticed feature updates. Enjoy!! (I do!)


I'm new to this site, so I apologize if anyone has posted this already, but I have a way of getting show titles even if you just have one show on the DVR:

Go to Playlist-->Hit Yellow Button for Playlist Options--->In Playlist Options, select "Sort Programs by Category"--->Select "All"
You should have a listing of all your programs-- the episode titles appear in the grid while the show name appears above at the top of the tv screen. 
Hope this makes sense. I really hope they do change it and make titles of episodes available in a much simpler way (I have an R15-100 by the way-- I hope this works for other models).

Oh, and I noticed the new channel icons and am enjoying them as well


----------



## The Merg

Katie1221 said:


> I'm new to this site, so I apologize if anyone has posted this already, but I have a way of getting show titles even if you just have one show on the DVR:
> 
> Go to Playlist-->Hit Yellow Button for Playlist Options--->In Playlist Options, select "Sort Programs by Category"--->Select "All"
> You should have a listing of all your programs-- the episode titles appear in the grid while the show name appears above at the top of the tv screen.
> Hope this makes sense. I really hope they do change it and make titles of episodes available in a much simpler way (I have an R15-100 by the way-- I hope this works for other models).
> 
> Oh, and I noticed the new channel icons and am enjoying them as well


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

That's a great tip. Our issue though is that you shouldn't have to do all that to see the episode title. On the HR2x series (and R22), if you only have one episode recorded of a show, while it displays the show name in the PlayList, the episode title is displayed in the show description. For whatever reason, the R15/16 series does not display the episode title in the show description.

- Merg


----------



## Keybounce

This is in regard to rewinding/pausing live TV, with a "full" recording disk.


red.bean.head said:


> Sounds like it is working as it should. If hard drive is full, where do you expect your review buffer to store? You need to make more content deletable & I am sure all your issues will go away, well at least most.


Where do I expect it to store the review buffer? Simple.

I expect a section of the hard drive that can store at least 90 minutes (as advertised) to be set aside for just that.

I expect that this does "head trim, tail append" -- when it is full, minutes are removed from the front, so that more minutes can be added to the end. And, until you hit keys on the remote, this is what actually happens.

Once you rewind back to the beginning, it decides to try to record MORE than 90 minutes. Now, it starts to use the recording disk space, the "Live Pause" algorithm comes into play, and arbitrary deletions of all the buffer space will happen.

Plain and simple:
The advertisements state 80 hours of recording, and 90 minutes of live TV rewinding. Fine. That's what I want.

I don't care if the hard drive actually has 100 hours of space, and only 80 hours are guaranteed.

===
Today's goofup: This morning, a couple of episodes of Mythbusters were in the Live TV buffer, and the disk was full. Rewound, and started watching them.

Both episodes of Mythbusters were marked as deletable.

While I was out of the room, the recorder switched to PBS and "recorded" Washington Week in Review.

That was not in my prioritizer. I'm not sure why it decided to record it.

It recorded as ""Deletable". However, at 8 minutes into the show, the record light was off. The second episode of Mythbusters was gone; the first was marked as deletable with 6 minutes recorded.

The problems:

#1. If the recorded decided to record WWIR, it should have deleted both mythbusters to make room; it did not.
#2. Why did it decide to record this?

My only "Keyword search" recording is for "Planet Earth" -- that does pick up stuff occasionally, but I did not see those terms in the description.


----------



## Sea bass

I'm blown away that there are so many people with the "disk full". Watch your shows then there's no issue! Sorry I'm just frustrated searching through here trying too match an issue similar to mine...Anyway, with this software release, my R-15 500 has been rebooting for no reason...at least once a week. Anyone else? If not, could I be looking at a disk issue? Can new drives be purchased for installation?


----------



## The Merg

If your R15 is a leased unit, which good chances it is, then you cannot upgrade the harddrive as it is against your lease agreement. DirecTV will replace your unit at no cost (except for shipping), if it is indeed defective.

- Merg


----------



## iamturok

Hi everyone. I'm new to the DirecTV DVR. I've had TiVo for 4 years, and it just died on Saturday. So I got the DirecTV standard def DVR. It's model R15 and I guess -500, although I'm not sure. The software is the current 0x1274.

I've only had it 2 days, but right now I'm trying to figure out why I can't permanently sort my playlist alphabetically. I can do the yellow button and "change the order of playlist" but after I exit the list, it goes back to the default setting (by date). I've already searched around the web and landed in this forum. I know other people have had and fixed this problem, but the solutions did not apply to my model. I've found out about CE, but I missed the last update, and I'm not willing to risk my new DVR for a beta. 

Anyone else know if this is a bug or if there's a way I can fix it? It's just annoying!

Thanks!


----------



## looter

I have a R16-300 at my office. Can you do 30skip on this?

Also, this thread looks pretty dead. Is 0x1274 EOL’d?

Thanks (if any one is reading this that is)

P.S. JUST GOT THE FOLLOW MESSAGE-NOT A GOOD SIGN
vBulletin Message
This Thread is more than 84 days old, you can't reply to it unless you check the check box. Please go back and check the box to verify the intent to post to an old thread.


----------

